# Esquema general conexión variador velocidad motoreductor 2HP 3F 220V



## ledoal (Jul 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que asisto a un foro de electrónica, he leído discusiones muy interesantes en este lugar.
Actualmente no tengo mucha experiencia en el ensamblaje de sistemas de potencia puesto que mi especialidad es la electrónica (estudiante de 9no semestre), alguien podria explicarme un poco por favor que se requiere para poner en funcionamiento un variador de velocidad y un motoreductor.
Sé que debe ser algo muy sencillo, pero una luz al tema me ayudaría mucho.
Gracias


----------



## Fabiandp (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola ledoal!   
Debes consultar el manual de usuario del variador. Ahi te dice como debes conectar la alimentacion o fuerza, ademas del voltaje que debes suministrar. Si no lo tienes puedes decirme el modelo y si tengo algo de información te la paso. El motoreductor va montado en un motor y te sirve para bajar, como su nombre lo dice, las revoluciones dependiendo del ratio, tambien incrementa la fuerza del motor. Ademas al variador debes programarle algunas funciones y la manera de arranque asi como limites de corriente y otras mas. Pon los datos de los dispositivos que quieres conectar y espero que entre todos te podamos ayudar.


----------



## ledoal (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias por responder.
El variador es un YASKAWA V1000, un vendedor mencionó un contactor para el arranque del motoreductor, sin embargo, tengo entendido que es el variador el que arranca al motor de diversas formas.


----------



## Fabiandp (Jul 2, 2009)

Asi es, en el manual te indica las maneras de arrancarlo. regularmente se usan relevadores, bueno, asi lo hacemos en la planta donde trabajo. Yo uso variadores siemens, Allen Bradley y en alguna ocasion use Yascawa, dejame revisar si tengo algun manual de estos y asi te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Fabiandp (Jul 2, 2009)

Encontre el manual,  no lo supe postear ops: Pero aqui te pongo la direccion donde te lo puedes descargar. Espero haberlo puesto bien, je je
http://industrial.omron.es/es/produ...y_inverters/pumps_and_fans/v1000/default.html


----------



## ledoal (Jul 2, 2009)

gracias!, lo leeré mañana para comenzar!


----------

